# If any one is curious



## Battou (May 20, 2007)

This is what is in my avvie (long since changed)

I drew him for a Art contest a wile back, Originaly done on Sketchbook paper, relined and colored on MS Photodraw.


----------



## Alex_B (May 20, 2007)

not the sort of drawings I like, but extremely well don I would say.


----------



## Antarctican (May 20, 2007)

So, is it TMNT Michaelangelo in Halloween costume?  (snout, hair and tail are 'tied on' and horns are on a headband....)  Love the colours and shading.


----------



## Battou (May 20, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> not the sort of drawings I like, but extremely well don I would say.


Well, what exactly do you like? Chances are I have tried something along the lines. Being as I am pretty much middle of the road I have tried everything.



Antarctican said:


> So, is it TMNT Michaelangelo in Halloween costume?  (snout, hair and tail are 'tied on' and horns are on a headband....)  Love the colours and shading.



Extreamly close, close enought to call right, It's Michelangelo Cos-Playing as Bowser from the Mario Games. I am glad you cought the "tie on" parts, no one else seemed to. I had to later point it out.


----------



## Battou (May 28, 2007)

DP I know sorry,

Well, Here are a handfull of other things I monkey around with well enought to call deasently

Pencil line art

Disney Fan-art










Pokemon crossovers










Little FF fanart






Pencil grey scale






For the Kids
















and every now and again I feel the need for Ink

















Plastic Model Kits
















Digital art (no paper drawing)










Some 3D expariments






WP's of various subjects 





(I Arranged that shot on granturismo for the Photo mode it has and it turned out great I had to use it for a WP)





I have more but.... this post is big enough as it is lol


----------



## Antarctican (May 28, 2007)

Very nice.  Of the latest additions, I really like the pencil drawing of the male warrior and the ink sketches of the winged T-rex's (for lack of a better name).  I hope you keep posting on the creative corner.


----------



## Battou (May 28, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> Very nice.  Of the latest additions, I really like the pencil drawing of the male warrior and the ink sketches of the winged T-rex's (for lack of a better name).  I hope you keep posting on the creative corner.



I'd like to, For the most part I'll prolly post some updates periodicly as work sucks up more of my time than ever now that I am working for a couple websites on top of my regular job. 

But I put links to three of my four galleries in my introduction thread. Those galleries I try to keep updated regularly bieing as two of them are on the afore mentioned sites.

and the "winged T-rex's" are Yu-Gi-Oh Fan-Art. They are the Blue eyes White Dragon and the Red eyes Black Metal Dragon. I had half a notion to combine them and create the Purple eyes Chrome Dragon lol.


----------



## Battou (Sep 30, 2007)

Update time,

line art for (New Bel-Air concept) car 









(GT class endurance racer mock up of same concept)





Couple grey scale




(finished Nude V )
http://www.picaroni.com/594057.png

Colored drawings (paper drawing can be provided if I have to)











Plastic Models (both in progress)


----------

